# El Pescador Cat



## kenwbarr (Sep 7, 2012)

New Cat


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice sled !!


----------



## elgatogus (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow!! Looks awesome! Any numbers on it?


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

That turned out nice! Great job, Team EP!


----------



## lure (Aug 15, 2005)

*Nice*

Very Nice looking boat, love the color scheme!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice. And it sits nice and level


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Saw this one in front of pirates cove not too long ago, very nice. I like the storage under the seats.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Really like the storage. And, you have the front seat on the floor!

Very nice!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

Now your cookin with fire! I can't wait to see some more coming down the line!


----------



## AlwaysWorkin (Jul 30, 2013)

Sweet.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice set up. Rounded front end is kinda throwing it off for me but that is the only thing I can say that's not positive. Just not used to that look on a cat I guess.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

fishin shallow said:


> Very nice. And it sits nice and level


How a fishing boat should draft. I like it! 
As for the rounded bow, Most of Tran's boats have the round bow and cat hull.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I love the way it sits also, plus lots of storage, and you know it's built like a tank.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Whats the length and beam?


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Whats the length and beam?


24'4" long and 101" wide


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I usually don't care for beige/brown/tan, etc., but I really like that color combination. Very very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Any number on this sled? How fast is this hull (raised console or not) with a 250 in general? 60ish?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Great looking boat! Looks awful heavy though.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Really nice, for a second I thought it was a Trancat SVT, very similar in appearance above the water line.


----------



## Nine Mile (Nov 23, 2013)

*Great looking cat*

What's the fuel capacity? Congrats on the new cat.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

Justin_Time said:


> Any number on this sled? How fast is this hull (raised console or not) with a 250 in general? 60ish?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 60ish. I'm guessing only 55-56 with the raised console and t-top.



Nine Mile said:


> What's the fuel capacity? Congrats on the new cat.


60 Gallons


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome boat, congrats!!


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

That is one fine ride! Different color combo and I like it! Love the way she sits level on the water!


----------



## kenwbarr (Sep 7, 2012)

It has 64 gallon fuel capacity. 
Ken


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Looks like they copied a trans in a way. Same top deck shape, hatch placement,


----------



## rhrncir (Jan 15, 2011)

I never thought I would like a brown boat.......................but I am really digging that sled. Congrats!!! I really like the "king ranch" leather on the seats. Any future plans to to paint the coolers?


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Hows the hole shot? I fished out of a 21 shoalwater cat last week and it had alot of trouble getting up in a foot of water. Ran good other than that. Boat looks great.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

kenwbarr said:


> It has 64 gallon fuel capacity.
> Ken


Ken,

Doesn't the new baffle (Government regulated bull ****) take it down to 60 gallon capacity? Not trying to split hairs, just curious.

And the question about hole shot...I felt it took off very flat with very little bow rise. Of course, prop selection is going to have a lot to do with that as well.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

philliwt said:


> Looks like they copied a trans in a way. Same top deck shape, hatch placement,


Looks like a bay boat.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

philliwt said:


> Looks like they copied a trans in a way. Same top deck shape, hatch placement,


It looks A LOT better than a tran. Trans are the ugliest cat boat out there IMO (minus the baby cat.) I have 2- 23' shoalwater cats and I'm very impressed but the looks of this boat. Congrats.


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

I saw this boat at the lighted boat parade on POC Saturday night
Looks good


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I am really interested in this boat. Could you please be more specific on the colors. In the Valspar gel coat color guide I'm interested in Fawnskin 5L-11 and was curious if that was the main color used on this boat. Thanks!


----------



## philliwt (Aug 26, 2009)

Blue Fury said:


> It looks A LOT better than a tran. Trans are the ugliest cat boat out there IMO (minus the baby cat.) I have 2- 23' shoalwater cats and I'm very impressed but the looks of this boat. Congrats.


I highly disagree. They are the best built boat on the Texas gulf coast and ride better that 90% of them. While backed with the beat customer service in the business. I promise a 24 trans cat will out preform a shoalwater any day. In quality, being shallower, better hole shot, better finish, smoother ride, alot more room, with just being a tad slower


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Damm good looking boat, never would have thought to use those colors on a boat, but it looks really good.
Congrats to the owner for thinking out of the box!


----------



## rojo (Jul 1, 2004)

looks like another $75,000 - $80,000 boat.... nice though


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

philliwt said:


> I highly disagree. They are the best built boat on the Texas gulf coast and ride better that 90% of them. While backed with the beat customer service in the business. I promise a 24 trans cat will out preform a shoalwater any day. In quality, being shallower, better hole shot, better finish, smoother ride, alot more room, with just being a tad slower


I'll take you up on that challenge. I'll bring my airboat also so when you beach the **** out of your tran following me, I can pull you out.

Customer service? Probably 
Ride? Maybe 
Getting up skinny? I doubt it 
Running skinny? Doubt it either 
Finish? Ya you win. 
Slower? Yes.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

rhrncir said:


> I never thought I would like a brown boat.......................but I am really digging that sled. Congrats!!! I really like the "king ranch" leather on the seats. Any future plans to to paint the coolers?


Icey tek makes awesome coolers that come in many different colors including black....

http://www.icey-tek-coolers.com/icey-tek-95-quart-cooler-ice-box/


----------



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

*look closely*

did anyone else notice that the boat appears to be running and in gear?


----------



## Tejas Trucha (Feb 28, 2011)

*and btw*

very sweet looking rig. that is a loaded machine.


----------



## F N G (Apr 24, 2012)

Blue Fury said:


> It looks A LOT better than a tran. Trans are the ugliest cat boat out there IMO (minus the baby cat.) I have 2- 23' shoalwater cats and I'm very impressed but the looks of this boat. Congrats.


Strange, states EP Cat looks great but Trans Cats are ugly yet baby cats look great even though they are the same style hull as the big cats :headknock


----------



## billclemens (Jan 31, 2012)

Bet that can haul some you know what. Nice.


----------



## brodyfisher (Jul 12, 2011)

THIS BOAT WAS SITTING IN OUR SHOP IN POC AND WHAT A BEAUTIFUL BOAT, very impressed with the craftsmanship and detail put into this boat


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

F N G said:


> Strange, states EP Cat looks great but Trans Cats are ugly yet baby cats look great even though they are the same style hull as the big cats :headknock


It is nice to see a boat that doesn't look like the stern is about to sink because it has too much motor hanging off it and one boat wake would soak the entire rear deck. 
Who cares what a boat looks like, are yall women or what? You fish off one and use it to get to a location to wade. People that worry about how good their boat looks are the ones that run around the bay blaring music while fishermen are catching fish off their "low end" boats.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

saw this boat in person a while back. incredible design and finish


----------

